# Marquetry Veneer Source



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anyone know of a decent source for "variety pack" marquetry veneers? The Lee Valley "pizza box of veneer" is a great deal but while the species variety is good, the color assortment is not wide. I've found a couple online but they appear to be real surprise packs made up of scraps and odd ends. Patrick Edwards' blog lists one that looks very good but it's in France and doesn't include a price.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Paul, You could try Woodcraft or Certainly Wood, I get most of mine from Certainly Wood they have a great web site. Woodcraft has some good variety packs. I hope this will help a little.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Dennis

Certainly Wood is the one I was referring to above. Have you ever bought one of their "marquetry selection" packages? They are pretty vague about what you might get. It would be nice to hear from someone who had tried them.


----------



## HorstPeter (Aug 27, 2010)

You could try to look for "sample packs" or "veneer books" from regular (online) stores that sell veneer (or try and ask them if they would simply sell you a single sheet from whatever species they have on offer?) . I've looked around the net a while ago and I remember seeing a few sites offering those to their customers for a decent price so they can check out how those veneers look in real life before placing bigger orders or to see how they will finish and such. Sadly I don't remember the sites and what country they were in, but it should be possible to find good packs if you're after the regular thin veneer.

Now if we're starting to talk about thick or even saw-cut veneer, it's a whole different ballgame.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Along with what you call "surprise packs" www.veneersupplies.com sells 8"x10" 41 species veneer sample book:
http://www.veneersupplies.com/products/41-Piece-Veneer-Sample-Book.html
Although intended as a reference guide I suppose those samples could be used. And at 2$ per sq. foot is not a bad deal.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Shipwright, I stoped by certainly woods on the way home from a vacation and the fellow who helped me said if I could give him a little time he would make up a box with what I wanted.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks all.

*Bill*, I will email them and see what they can do for me. Sounds like they want to be helpful.

*Horst* and*Viktor*, Yes that may be a decent deal although I don't particularly want paper backed, psa or two layer veneer. Maybe they'll put a pack together for me.

Thanks again


----------



## HorstPeter (Aug 27, 2010)

@shipwright

Is paper backed, psa and two layer veneer the norm over there? (what is two layered veneer even, googled it but didn't find a straight on definition right really).

Out of interest, how hard is it to get thick veneer in your area, that is 2mm or upwards?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Horst*, no, not the norm but apparently available. Paper backed is sold in 4' x 8' sheets like plywood and is for large applications, the others I don't know but check out the site Viktor posted.

*Bently*, I've been emailing a request to several companies. They are one, Thanks.


----------



## secureplay (Jun 3, 2010)

I saw a video by a "marqueteer"? who liked the Certainly Wood assortments quite well.

A link for others (likely not shipwright) with marquetry and inlay supplies is:

http://inlays.com/marquetry.asp


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

A lot of great sources here.

Thanks!


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

If you are looking for an excuse to order from Lee Valley:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32716&cat=1,250,43217


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I spoke with CertainlyWood a couple of weeks ago. They told me they now only sell long pieces 96"-120".
If you are looking for flitches that are matched and about 30-40" in length www.joewoodworker.com has a good selection. Maybe 8 pieces (quantity varies) that are sequentially cut.
I got good quick service at a reasonable price last week.

Lee


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Keith*, I have bought two of the Lee Valley "Pizza Boxes". They are a great starter but I'm looking for a bit more variety.

*Lee*, That sounds good for regular veneering but I'm more after widening my color and shade inventory than single species matching.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

You might try www.constantines.com They have a few different variety packs made up just for marquetry. Also have a general assortment of veneers and inlay materials.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

I've had some replies to my emails and , for now anyway, I'm going to get an order together for A & M Wood Specialties http://www.forloversofwood.com/default.aspx who were very helpful and flexible to my needs. They're also in Canada, which will help with the shipping costs.

I'll update this post in a while when I assemble my order and get my veneer.

thanks again


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*This is the update* mentioned above:

I'm very pleased with the package I received yesterday from A & M Wood Specialties.

The species are:
Bloodwood
Boire
Bossa - pomele
Bubinga - figured
Chestnut - Euro, figured
Curupixa
Etimo
Eucalyptus - figured
Ipe
Jequitiba
Makore - black mottle
Maple - hard, curly
Padauk
Sapele - pomele
Satinwood - figured
Sycamore - Euro, fiddleback
Zircote
Wenge
Rosewood - East Indian, flat
Purpleheart,
Plum - Euro
Mahogany - S. African, certified
Jatoba
Ebony- Massacar, flat

*The burls* are Carpathian Elm, Myrtle, and Imbuya.

*This stack* is about twelve feet long.



















The Carpathian Elm in the middle is about 18" x 30"










This is not an ad for the supplier but the determining factors in my case were their willingness to spend time with me on a small order and their website organization. They were the only supplier that had a full list with photos of each species, prices, and value / clearance markings. This made it much easier to make my choices.

The total cost of the order was $152.97.

I can't wait to get started using it up.


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

Paul:
I have the marquetry pack(s) from Certainly Wood. I believe they have 2 different types. They are great, and a good value. Their regular production marquetry is some of the best you will find.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

I just recently bought like 4 lbs of various raw wood veneers from a source on ebay. Typically I get my stuff from one guy in particular, and I've been very happy with his products. Additionally, he's a fellow LJ!

http://stores.ebay.com/thinwoodandoldtools

He typically sells just the veneers as separate species, but occasionally he throws together a pack.

Check it out.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

A few years ago I took a course by Paul Schurch

Here is his website and he sells veneer packs for marquetry

http://www.schurchwoodwork.com/tools/index.html

Lee


----------

